# New home wanted



## danemad (Jun 9, 2007)

I foster and rehome dogs and at the moment have a one year old boy who appears to be a Staffie X. He is extremely gentle and loving. Very submissive (he was mistreated in the pound where I rescued him from) and therefore needs lots of love and affection. 

He ideally needs a home with another dog as he loves to horseplay and loves to run off his lead so a home with a garden/land would be ideal although he is used to living in a townhouse and going for long walks X3 a day. 

He gets on well with other dogs (always acts very submissive when first meeting them so no worry of a fight) and is a bit wary of cats but wouldn´t hurt one, just avoids them although I´m sure he would come to be good friends with one if it took a chance on him! 

He has been castrated and his next vaccines are not due til End of August. Please call me for photos, he is truly a beautiful and wonderful friend! Tel. 655.031.287. Ask about Winnie (Winston). We live in the Valencia region, near Gandia, but could meet halfway if necessary.


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry Danemad...Have rescued > 10 in the last 3 years...
Last rescue of 2006 in october: 3 pups of 2 days old (English owners...imagine ! let die 7 !)...well the dalmata pups are still here at my place, never found good homes... 

Have been looking for good homes myself...hard to find in Spain.

Have now 5 dogs and 2 rescuecats...can't take more...

Ellenjoan


----------



## danemad (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for replying anyway. I have rescued 17 dogs and 15 kittens in 3 years and yes, it is hard to rehome over here because Brits tend to take on 2 or 3 dogs anyway which they rescue and I wouldn´t let 95% of Spaniards have any of my dogs.


----------



## dancingmo (Jan 1, 2008)

*HELP PLEASE!! siberian huskies new home needed*

Hi all have some friends who were given 2 siberian huskies recently, beautiful dogs but they cannot cope with them as have 2 young children and are trying to renovate their house. 

Anyone know of a huskie society or organisation who would be able to rehome them with the right sort of owners??? The family who have them now love them to pieces but were not made aware of the amount and type of care they needed.

Thanks a lot 

dancingmo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

dancingmo said:


> Hi all have some friends who were given 2 siberian huskies recently, beautiful dogs but they cannot cope with them as have 2 young children and are trying to renovate their house.
> 
> Anyone know of a huskie society or organisation who would be able to rehome them with the right sort of owners??? The family who have them now love them to pieces but were not made aware of the amount and type of care they needed.
> 
> ...


Hi dancingmo !
I know a few folk here in Scotland who keep huskies, one guy has 19 for sled racing.
If they are young and you can get them here I might be able to help !
I myself have a Canadian Timber Wolf and am worried about taking him to Spain and have been hoping to find him a good home here.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

P.s, Huskies need to run......a lot !
They are very pretty, but they don't make great pets, they like huskie company !


----------

